# Alert-mother & father goldens & pups stolen in wisc.



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

horrible beyond words. I hope they catch the person(s) responsible.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... I can't even put into words my feelings. I SO hope they find them and that all the pups are ok... Mom & Dad too of course.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that they find that golden family very soon safe and sound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

I am praying they are found safe and unharmed.

Please send the info to all you know and post on other forums, too.

The more exposure they have the better chance they will be found.

Thanks!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I just hope that the goldens are in a better place than the pictures show. Poor Mom is lying on a wood/concrete (?) floor with no padding or blankets for the poor puppies!

Sometimes there are reasons why people resort to such drastic measures.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I hadn't noticed that Gwen. But still, stealing isn't the right way. The possibilities for tragedy make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't that kind of dangerous to take such small puppies and move them?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful update!! Mom, dad and babies found*

*Wonderful update!! Mom, Dad and babies found *


Hi Karen,
Thanks for your help, but we have recovered both mom and puppies and the father.
These were not my dogs, they were a friend of mine.
I was helping him in trying to find them and get them back and we did, by putting this out there to everyone we could to see. If it wasn't for everyone's help, we wouldn't of gotten them back. This goes to show you that there are people out there that still care.
I think we scared who ever had them into letting them go, knowing that they would have a hard time selling them and if they were caught with them, they could do some time.
Because everyone was aware that they were stolen.
Thanks again!
Connie

Connie Bush
Lil Bit-O-Golden's Farm
www.freewebs.com/lilbitogoldens


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I feel bad saying this, but I am almost positive this is the golden retriever puppy mill that is not more then 2 miles from where I live. They are in the process of selling and moving(too many complaints piling up I am guessing). The conditions are horrible there and what is produced even worse. 

I almost think the pups were better off where they were.....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I wondered if it was them, especially when looking at the photo of mom and pups. Still, I wish nothing but the best for the poor mom and pups-how stressful for her and the puppies.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh how sad.....look at that poor Mom and her lovely bed for those babies. It almost makes me ill she was found. Whoever took her surely had a better plan for her. I know it was not right, I know it was not good for any of them.......but those pictures of her life make me sick.

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow. Was an attempted rescue thwarted?

How ironic would that be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hope you are not right*

I hope that you are not right.
Other than emlg. her and asking her outright there is nothing we can do.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

If anyone had posted "Look at this picture of my neighbour's golden/puppies". What should I do?" I'm sure that there would be LOTS of responses to report to Animal Control or to resort to kidnapping. 

I don't know whether anyone has had the opportunity to look @ the "kennel" in question but NONE of the dogs have any certifications, none are groomed & questionable puppy sales.

I still feel sick when I see that picture of the poor bitch with all those puppies lying on a bare, cold floor of some discription. 

I'm sure that MANY of the reputable breeders on here could (& have) posted pictures of their bitches with new litters showing warm, cuddly, snuggly, SAFE, clean surroundings.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This case reminds me somewhat of what happened here in Pennsylvania with the organization Dogs Deserve Better. Tammy Grimes illegally took an older dog from its home and kept the dog in hiding. The dog was dieing but was chained in the cold rain, without food, without water. She stepped in to rescue. She was charged, taken to court, and was ultimately convicted ... but the dog died in a comfortable home with love and care. She did not return the dog to its owners, she refused.

Sometimes rescue occurs outside the law.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

jo ellen said:


> this case reminds me somewhat of what happened here in pennsylvania with the organization dogs deserve better. Tammy grimes illegally took an older dog from its home and kept the dog in hiding. The dog was dieing but was chained in the cold rain, without food, without water. She stepped in to rescue. She was charged, taken to court, and was ultimately convicted ... But the dog died in a comfortable home with love and care. She did not return the dog to its owners, she refused.
> 
> Sometimes rescue occurs outside the law.


good for her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'm going to contact Main Line Rescue in PA-They rescue dogs from Puppy Mills*

I'm going to contact Main Line Rescue in PA-They rescue dogs from Puppy Mills
I will contact Bill Smith.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Karen. That poor sweet girl deserves it.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What are the laws in PA for puppy mills? I know after the whole Oprah episode, people in PA where in an outrage. I thought there was a bill or law passed....I could be totally wrong on this.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Most states already have laws in place that would cover the places we call puppy mills. All the raids we read about are done because of those laws. Unfortunately, because of budgets and sometimes corruption, the laws are not always enforced as they should be. Same with USDA standards-the regs are there, they just are not enforced the way they should be.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Gwen said:


> I just hope that the goldens are in a better place than the pictures show. Poor Mom is lying on a wood/concrete (?) floor with no padding or blankets for the poor puppies!
> 
> Sometimes there are reasons why people resort to such drastic measures.


Stealing is not right but I completely agree with Gwen. Those conditions for Mom and what are obviously new born babies are disgusting :yuck::no:. And thats me putting it nicely


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Gwen said:


> .
> 
> I'm sure that MANY of the reputable breeders on here could (& have) posted pictures of their bitches with new litters showing warm, cuddly, snuggly, SAFE, clean surroundings.


For those who did not notice the condition of those poor pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I emld. Main Line Rescue in PA-I know they save dogs from puppy mills and also emld. someone in Wisconsin to check this place out.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Ash said:


> For those who did not notice the condition of those poor pups.


Your babies look to be "snug as a bug in a rug"


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Main Line Rescue in PA-I know they save dogs from puppy mills and also emld. someone in Wisconsin to check this place out.


Thank you, Karen! You're someone who did something!

"God, please take care of those golden babies".


----------

